# Size Comparison for Vintage Florsheim Imperial Shell Longwings



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

hey guys...I am looking at picking up a pair of vintage Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan longwings. How do the sizes of these things compare to AE's 1, 5 or 7 last or to Alden's Barrie last? run long, short? narrow? wide?

Thanks,
-Clay


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

For me, I'd say they are nearly as long as the 5 last and a little wider. I have a pair of Park Aves in 13D and they are good on width but too long really. I have a pair of Strands as well but in 12D and they fit much better. My Imperials are 13C and are good for width and just a little long. I could have done a 12.5C or maybe a 12 but I think the 12 would be too short. So for me they are a little shorter than the 5 last and a little wider, I also have a pair of Alden LHS on the Van last in 12D that fit similarly if just a tad wider than my 12D Strands.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Clay, I own a pair of shell Florsheim Imperial and a pair of recent AE shell cordovan MacNeil (the insole is black if memory serves) and a pair of calfskin MacNeil from about 1970 (or even earlier as they have a leather heel). All of these shoes are 9C. The Florsheims fit ever so slightly snugger than the AEs. Come to think of it, I haven't done the comparison between the vintage and the modern MacNeils. Perhaps I ought to.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks guys...its not very often that I see shoes come up for sale in my size...much less vintage shells. I wear a 8.5 A in AE's 5 last. I can squeeze into an 8.5AA (that what my PAs are), but they are a little tight (especially when I first got them...almost sent them back)

I have a pair of AE Concords on the 7 last in 9AA which fit very well with a Dr. Schoals single thickness foam insert. I also have a pair of 7 lasted MacNeils in 9AAA that fit good with no insert at all.

The vintage florsheims are a size 9A which based on the above info might be close to a decent fit...especially if I am willing to use foam insoles....what do you think?


----------



## mikeh (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry for the zombie resurrection:


Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Clay, I own a pair of shell Florsheim Imperial and a pair of recent AE shell cordovan MacNeil (the insole is black if memory serves) and a pair of calfskin MacNeil from about 1970 (or even earlier as they have a leather heel). All of these shoes are 9C. The Florsheims fit ever so slightly snugger than the AEs. Come to think of it, I haven't done the comparison between the vintage and the modern MacNeils. Perhaps I ought to.


If you ever got around to it, I'd love to hear the results of your ManNeil comparison, as I'm also interested in watching for vintage Florsheims. For what it's worth, my own MacNeil-Florsheim comparison is a bit less vintage than yours, but has similar results. Florsheims are early 90s India made corrected grain that I got new. MacNeil's are of unknown date, but hardly "vintage," and are calf, not polished/custom/other AE adj to cloud the definition. Both pairs are 11D. The Florsheim's fit well except that they are a little bit snug. If I had super healthy abusable feet I wouldn't think twice about them. The MacNeils, however, are long and wider (but I still wouldn't mind just a bit more in exactly the right places, thus, they have gone up for sale). I also have recently picked up a pair of AE Cambridges in 10E (oh why couldn't they have been 10.5 E) that actually fit better than I expected but I've finally determined are a little too small. 
I'm pretty sure with the Cambridge I should get a 10.5 E, but with the MacNeil's I'm not sure what to get. 
How do truly vintage Florsheims compare to my "middle period" Florsheims. I haven't pulled the trigger on any of these because I don't know.


----------



## Enolasfinest (Dec 8, 2011)

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks guys...its not very often that I see shoes come up for sale in my size...much less vintage shells. I wear a 8.5 A in AE's 5 last. I can squeeze into an 8.5AA (that what my PAs are), but they are a little tight (especially when I first got them...almost sent them back)
> 
> I have a pair of AE Concords on the 7 last in 9AA which fit very well with a Dr. Schoals single thickness foam insert. I also have a pair of 7 lasted MacNeils in 9AAA that fit good with no insert at all.
> 
> The vintage florsheims are a size 9A which based on the above info might be close to a decent fit...especially if I am willing to use foam insoles....what do you think?


Clay,

I have had the opposite experience than others on the forum. I own both AE MacNeil's and Vintage Florsheim longwings. I wear 10D in both, and the Vintage Florsheims are much much roomier than the AE's. They are longer in length and in width.

Hope this helps!


----------

